# New Brunhilde SBS



## DavyH (16/6/21)

Oh my…

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Oh my…



Almost a Pico style SBS, very nice!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Oh my…



Damn!!!! I love SBS mods and this one looks very good.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Unbelievable, just checked my Facebook Messenger messages and i only have one from Mindy from Vapefly asking if i would review it! After seeing the vid i didn't um and ah about it, sign me up!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Unbelievable, just checked my Facebook Messenger messages and i only have one from Mindy from Vapefly asking if i would review it! After seeing the vid i didn't um and ah about it, sign me up!



Awaited with some anticipation! I really hope it’s as good as it looks - this is one setup where the massive engraving doesn’t look cheesy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Awaited with some anticipation! I really hope it’s as good as it looks - this is one setup where the massive engraving doesn’t look cheesy.


I have known people who have commissioned talented modders who are skilled etchers or whatever the actual title is to do designs nowhere near as nice as that and pay good money!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> I have known people who have commissioned talented modders who are skilled etchers or whatever the actual title is to do designs nowhere near as nice as that and pay good money!


Fair enough it will be done by machine and not hand but the end look is all that matters in my book!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Unbelievable, just checked my Facebook Messenger messages and i only have one from Mindy from Vapefly asking if i would review it! After seeing the vid i didn't um and ah about it, sign me up!


You lucky bugger!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/21)

Brunhilde? Who comes up with these names? 
Sounds like a great great aunt who worked as a lady of the night during WW1

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/21)

It does look freaking amazing though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Brunhilde? Who comes up with these names?
> Sounds like a great great aunt who worked as a lady of the night during WW1


According to Wikipedia Brunhilde is a "Germanic heroic legend" so as it's designed by the German 103 Team makes perfect sense!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> According to Wikipedia Brunhilde is a "Germanic heroic legend" so as it's designed by the German 103 Team makes perfect sense!


Ah ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (16/6/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Brunhilde? Who comes up with these names?
> Sounds like a great great aunt who worked as a lady of the night during WW1



Well… this is where it all gets complicated…

Brunhilde was the eldest of the Valkyries and a bit of a bee yatch . In the Nibelungenlied, she arranged to have Siegfried murdered because she had a falling out with Siegfried’s missis, Kriemhild.

Applying this to vaping, it’s probably considered to be in very bad taste if you screw a Brunhilde into a Siegfried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Well… this is where it all gets complicated…
> 
> Brunhilde was the eldest of the Valkyries and a bit of a bee yatch . In the Nibelungenlied, she arranged to have Siegfried murdered because she had a falling out with Siegfried’s missis, Kriemhild.
> 
> Applying this to vaping, it’s probably considered to be in very bad taste if you screw a Brunhilde into a Siegfried.


Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/6/21)

Thou does not need another mod.... Thou does not need another mod.... Thou does not net another mod....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

DavyH said:


> Well… this is where it all gets complicated…
> 
> Brunhilde was the eldest of the Valkyries and a bit of a bee yatch . In the Nibelungenlied, she arranged to have Siegfried murdered because she had a falling out with Siegfried’s missis, Kriemhild.
> 
> Applying this to vaping, it’s probably considered to be in very bad taste if you screw a Brunhilde into a Siegfried.


So this Brunhilde, Kriemhild combo is a bit of Lesbian action brought to the vaping world?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (16/6/21)

Timwis said:


> So this Brunhilde, Kriemhild combo is a bit of Lesbian action brought to the vaping world?



Worse than that, the Kriemhild and the Brunhilde have the sticky out bits and the Siegfried has the ‘insert here’ hole. If the 510 pins on the attys were held on with straps I’d be REALLY concerned.

Edit: hang on, I’m getting it vaguely confused here. I was thinking of the Brunhilde RDTA when this kit is Kriemhild into Brunhilde mod. @Timwis, you’re 100% right there!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

I'm still on a vaping forum right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Would i be on my own thinking one thing is that drip tip will have to go, hopefully will include the nice Resin one that came with the tank on it's own?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> I'm still on a vaping forum right?


Blame the Germans with their sordid sense of humour, or maybe just unfortunate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (16/6/21)

I'm scared to suck on it now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/6/21)

No Doubt this kit will be awesome. Vapefly make great RTA's, RDTA's and tanks. And the Kriemhild 2 on-top of that mod looks terrific

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (17/6/21)

Just love the form factor hope it will fit over a 25 mm tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Just love the form factor hope it will fit over a 25 mm tanks


It does accommodate 25mm tanks. The kit is selling for 96USD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JordanEpic (17/6/21)

That is pretty.. can't wait to see one in reality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/6/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Thou does not need another mod.... Thou does not need another mod.... Thou does not net another mod....


Justification:
Technically this is not a mod, it's a combo. Technically this is not a mod, it's a combo. Technically....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (18/6/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Justification:
> Technically this is not a mod, it's a combo. Technically this is not a mod, it's a combo. Technically....


Imagine a Brunhilde , Siegfried or even a Galaxies on top technically speaking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (19/6/21)

The Kriemhild II is an excellent sub-ohm tank with coils close to Freemax's standard but as many are religiously into rebuildable's and those happy with the tanks they have i think Vapefly will be missing a trick if they don't make the SBS available without a tank which will also reduce the price!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## CJB85 (19/6/21)

Timwis said:


> The Kriemhild II is an excellent sub-ohm tank with coils close to Freemax's standard but as many are religiously into rebuildable's and those happy with the tanks they have i think Vapefly will be missing a trick if they don't make the SBS available without a tank which will also reduce the price!


Mods are up for pre-order on 3FVape as standalone at $76 opposed to $99 for the kit... Want levels are soaring! Unfortunately the disposable income is not...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/6/21)

Timwis said:


> The Kriemhild II is an excellent sub-ohm tank with coils close to Freemax's standard but as many are religiously into rebuildable's and those happy with the tanks they have i think Vapefly will be missing a trick if they don't make the SBS available without a tank which will also reduce the price!


I agree with that on a consumer level, but from a marketing point it makes no business sense, why sell only the mod, when as a kit you increase repeat sales with coils for the tank? It's a gamble from there side, and it's usually us that lose when they stop making coils or bring out another tank with different coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan69 (19/6/21)

Send it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (19/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> I agree with that on a consumer level, but from a marketing point it makes no business sense, why sell only the mod, when as a kit you increase repeat sales with coils for the tank? It's a gamble from there side, and it's usually us that lose when they stop making coils or bring out another tank with different coils.


I just think the price will put people off not so much they don't think it's worth it but can't really afford it yet would buy just the mod at a lower price! I would agree with you if the Kriemhild II hadn't already been released a while but many Vapefly fans and sub-ohm tank users will already have the tank so even if they want the set-up they only need the mod. I love the look of this but would i buy the kit answer no because i use rebuildable tanks, if i did use sub-ohm tanks and like i do rate the Kriemhild II would i buy this at $96, no because i already have the tank. But would i buy the mod at $76? Yes!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> I agree with that on a consumer level, but from a marketing point it makes no business sense, why sell only the mod, when as a kit you increase repeat sales with coils for the tank? It's a gamble from there side, and it's usually us that lose when they stop making coils or bring out another tank with different coils.


But yes manufacturers goal is to maximise profits and will do whatever that takes while pretending they have the interest of consumers at heart. Voopoo disappoint me most as they had such an advantage when they acquired the Gene Chip from Woody vapes yet really haven't updated it letting other mainstream chips catch up while just churning out product after product with almost identical designs and milking the same brand names (mainly Drag) knowing it will give guaranteed sales, isn't that called selling out! Mind you as pointed out by a forum member Geekvape have started going down the same route since their creativity (Justin) left the company, expect many more Aegis and Zeus tanks, where's my bottle of milk!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (19/6/21)

Timwis said:


> But yes manufacturers goal is to maximise profits and will do whatever that takes while pretending they have the interest of consumers at heart. Voopoo disappoint me most as they had such an advantage when they acquired the Gene Chip from Woody vapes yet really haven't updated it letting other mainstream chips catch up while just churning out product after product with almost identical designs and milking the same brand names (mainly Drag) knowing it will give guaranteed sales, isn't that called selling out! Mind you as pointed out by a forum member Geekvape have started going down the same route since their creativity (Justin) left the company, expect many more Aegis and Zeus tanks, where's my bottle of milk!


Wahaha, give me a bottle too please! The Vinci was so awesome when it came out, but now that and all the Drags have run their course, obviously it's not going anywhere anytime soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Ryan69 (28/6/21)

Can't wait for the review

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (29/6/21)

Someone on another forum asked for a photo with the Brunhilde MTL RTA installed so might as well post the photo on here aswell, sorry about the colour mis-match!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Ryan69 (29/6/21)

When is it landing at a vape shop in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)

@Munro31 repeat after me " I don't need this" when i click my fingers you will wake up to find i am not an hypnotist and want it even more!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (24/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (24/7/21)

The pictures and reviews are not making me want one any less…

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (24/7/21)

Timwis said:


> @Munro31 repeat after me " I don't need this" when i click my fingers you will wake up to find i am not an hypnotist and want it even more!


Your amateur head cookery is no match for my FOMO!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/7/21)

Timwis said:


> Someone on another forum asked for a photo with the Brunhilde MTL RTA installed so might as well post the photo on here aswell, sorry about the colour mis-match!
> 
> View attachment 233342



You might as well do the whole family. Do you perhaps have the Galaxies RDTA please.


----------



## Timwis (25/7/21)

Resistance said:


> You might as well do the whole family. Do you perhaps have the Galaxies RDTA please.


too short unless i fit a funky looking extra long drip tip!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (6/8/21)

When are they landing locally The Misses knows my Birthday is coming.


----------



## Raindance (6/8/21)

I dunno hey. When I hear that name all I can think of is a fat old broad with only two front teeth and a couple of warts on her nose. Smelly Nelly when translated.

Naah, not even for free.



Regards


----------



## Ryan69 (6/8/21)

Raindance said:


> I dunno hey. When I hear that name all I can think of is a fat old broad with only two front teeth and a couple of warts on her nose. Smelly Nelly when translated.
> 
> Naah, not even for free.
> 
> ...


?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (6/8/21)

Raindance said:


> I dunno hey. When I hear that name all I can think of is a fat old broad with only two front teeth and a couple of warts on her nose. Smelly Nelly when translated.
> 
> Naah, not even for free.
> 
> ...



Oh, I dunno

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (6/8/21)

DavyH said:


> Oh, I dunno
> 
> View attachment 236388


I would, well not now i am happily married, but yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ryan69 (3/11/21)

Was telling myself no no but what can I say there's one on the way to my doorstep lol

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

